

Accelerators claim they are in it for the long haul – I call bullshit - abotsis
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/16/accelerators-claim-they-are-in-it-for-the-long-hall-i-call-bullshit/?n_play=54ba4e73e4b0952112884f7f

======
abotsis
Figures that this got buried. Hooray for internet censorship!

